
The burst-height compensating super-fuze - ddinh
http://thebulletin.org/how-us-nuclear-force-modernization-undermining-strategic-stability-burst-height-compensating-super10578
======
PaulHoule
According to these people's clock, it is always the same time.

For instance, they don't mention that the Russians not only have silo-based
missiles, but also truck-based missiles that are mobile and can't be targeted
as effectively with Minuteman and Trident, "super fuse" or not. No mention
that the Russians are doing a major upgrade of their silo-based and truck-
based ICBMs that is far more threatening than improved fusing.

~~~
sgt101
And submarines.

